
Running Go on Low Memory Devices - kav-ya
https://medium.com/samsara-engineering/running-go-on-low-memory-devices-536e1ca2fe8f
======
mdergosits
Author here, happy to answer any questions!

~~~
anitil
It's impressive that garbage collection works so well on small devices,
particularly a single core. Very interesting.

A couple questions: How do you find the initial bring-up (empty file to POC)
for a Go system compared to traditional C/C++ code bases? If the rest of the
system wasn't Go, would you still have chosen it?

~~~
mdergosits
The bring up isn't actually very painful at all. The devices we are running
are armv7, so we can easily just cross compile with the standard go tooling.
The syscall package and memory layout of go structs lets us do almost every
without C and when need C, cgo is very easy to use.

Go's easy concurrency made developing this really easy, so I think that go
would definitely be the choice regardless.

